#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What are the special features in MySQL?

## Bhavya

MySQL is the fastest developing open-source relational database management system with nearly 100 million downloads. It is a common choice of database for web applications and is presently used by numerous large websites, including Facebook, Wikipedia, Twitter, YouTube and etc. Can guys list down the special features in MySQL?

----------

